# Ibanez 60's Fuzz



## Ophidian (May 22, 2006)

So I found out today that I'm getting an Ibanez 60's fuzz for $20. I just have to wait till my best friend comes here for Christmas. Anyone tried it? I thought for $20 why not try it. I'm thinking it's time for a straight fuzz for me.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Everything old is new again!!

If it is from the 60's, chances are pretty good that it will be one of the many Shin-Ei clones that showed up under so many different names, like the Univox Superfuzz, Honey Fuzz, Ace-Tone Fuzz, Kay Fuzz, Royal Fuzz, and eventually the Ibanez Standard fuzz. It is an octave-up fuzz, with the same sort of midscoop filter switch found in the Superfuzz. These vary from pedal to pedal in terms of how robust the octave-up is, however it is possible to take one and fine tune to bring out the octave a little more. Personally, I prefer the Foxx Tone Machine to all of them, but that's my taste. Based on a sample someone posted, their Ibanez had a more pleasing sound than the Univox.

Congrats!


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

mhammer said:


> Everything old is new again!!
> 
> If it is from the 60's, chances are pretty good that it will be one of the many
> Congrats!


I think he means the Ibanez FZ-5 "60's Fuzz" that came out in the late 90s.

Alot of people liked the 5 series, though the enclosures aren't the toughest.


----------



## Ophidian (May 22, 2006)

NB_Terry said:


> I think he means the Ibanez FZ-5 "60's Fuzz" that came out in the late 90s.
> 
> Alot of people liked the 5 series, though the enclosures aren't the toughest.



Thats the one. I know they don't go for much.


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

20$ is nothing. If you don't like it, you've got yourself a stylish doorstop.


----------



## Ophidian (May 22, 2006)

NB-SK said:


> 20$ is nothing. If you don't like it, you've got yourself a stylish doorstop.


I don't know about that with the casing. It won't last long. :smile:


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Thanks for the clarification.

The FZ-5 is, in fact, a Big Muff Pi, with FET switching. http://filters.muziq.be/model/ibanez/soundtank/fz5

The good news is that there are any number of mods that can be done to a Big Muff circuit that will tailor the sound in interesting ways. I suggest you take a peek at Jack Orman's AMZ site (www.muzique.com) for some of the papers he has on things like changing the tone controls for more scoop, less scoop, more presence, etc.

As a side note, the Sola Jumbo Tonebender was the near identical circuit, except that it only used clipping diodes in one of the stages, rather than using double-clipping like the Big Muff does/did. A wee bit of unsoldering, and you have yourself a classic.


----------



## Ophidian (May 22, 2006)

Update........ I got it yesterday and what a great pedal. I can get alot of different sounds from it. The only thing I miss from my blue box is the octave down. Oh well maybe I'll pick up a octave. I'm starting to get a few pedals, maybe I'll have to get a pedalboard.


----------

